# Have Virginia Carry Permit Moving To Maryland: Lawwise What Should I Do



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello,

After a six month layoff, I've just taken a job at the Aberdeen Proving Grounds in Maryland.

_(My nephew's girlfriend was killed during the Connecticut Sandy Hill shooting in Dec 2012.)_

I have a Virginia Carry Permit which I know is useless in Maryland. I will move to Md on April 12, 2014 via a 16' Penski truck with a full car carrier behind.

*Questions:*


What do I have to keep and use my 1911 45 Taurus handgun around Aberdeen.

How do I transport my gun to the shooting range.

When I move, how do I transport my gun.

What other common laws should I know about.

I bought my first gun in Jan 2013 to protect myself.

Thank you,


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/maryland.pdf

A start above, I'd contact the MD State Police(Gestapo)(licensing division) in the link provided, or directly. Just make sure your papers are in order, and be very careful, MD has a license plate reading system"Maryland Coordination and Analysis Center," which passes information back to the state and evaluates the background on the vehicle and those who may have permits for CC or other firearms. Your permit is invalid in MD as you stated.

So, they may know if you own a firearm even though you have not been pulled over. Im sure the Gestapo runs a lot of out of state tags that come within their state for such purposes. Good luck, MD is perhaps one of the most anti-gun states in the union.

BTW, quite evidently MD does not give a darn about your ability to protect yourself and your family, that is their least concern, as mainly only the criminals will be armed outside the home and perhaps even inside. The Gestapo just doesn't roll that way. All the guns to us and no guns for you, is the motto. Let us know what you find out, but it doesn't look good if you own firearms.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Got this off the MD State Police Website: Again a disclaimer as I'd advise contacting them directly if it were me.

How can I legally transport firearms within / through Maryland? 


Answer: They must be unloaded, in a carrying case, holster with a flap and the ammunition should be separate. It would be best to keep the unloaded weapon in the trunk where you do not have access to it. There are further regulations but essentially you can only transport a handgun between residence, to and from a repair shop, a shooting sporting event, between a residence and place of business if substantially owned and operated by the person. For more information please contact our Licensing Division.



New Resident :

As part of the Firearms Safety Act of 2013 effective October 1, 2013, a person who moves into Maryland with the intent of becoming a resident shall register all regulated firearms with the Secretary of the Maryland Department of State Police within 90 days after establishing residency.

The new resident registration shall include the make, model, manufacturer’s serial number, caliber, type, barrel length, finish, and country of origin for each regulated firearms. The registration system is accessible online through MyLicense.
The electronic registration fee will be $15, regardless of the number of firearms registered.

They know where to get them, next step is confiscation, mark my words. Just like GB, Australia, Nazi Germany, Russia, Red China, Cuba and Canada.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

In a word, Maryland sucks. It is very sad that you feel you must leave Virginia for the dump across the river, but I understand you must do what you must do. Maryland has a history of making life rough for gun owners and even making illegal stops and arrests. So be careful.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> In a word, Maryland sucks. It is very sad that you feel you must leave Virginia for the dump across the river, but I understand you must do what you must do. Maryland has a history of making life rough for gun owners and even making illegal stops and arrests. So be careful.


+1......I feel bad for you moving to Maryland.

I do wish you the best of luck though.


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

denner said:


> New Resident :
> 
> As part of the Firearms Safety Act of 2013 effective October 1, 2013, a person who moves into Maryland with the intent of becoming a resident shall register all regulated firearms with the Secretary of the Maryland Department of State Police within 90 days after establishing residency.
> 
> ...


So, all I have to do is register my handgun? Do you know of an Internet link where I can do the registration?

Do you have a telephone number that I should also call?

I don't think I'm eligible for a Handgun Wear and Carry Permit because I'm not in danger at all?

Should I consider selling the gun and ammunition, or storing them across the border in New Jersey, Delaware, or Virginia? If so, where can I store them in New Jersey, Delaware, or Virginia? Where and how do I sell the gun and ammunition.

Do you have any well thought out ideas.

Should I contact a criminal lawyer about this?

Thanks,


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My Carefully-Considered Advice: Live in Virginia, commute to work in Maryland. :smt083


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My Carefully-Considered Advice: Live in Virginia, commute to work in Maryland.


I live about 10 miles away from the Maryland border. If I did as you suggest it would take me at least 3 hours to drive to work each day and at least 3 hours to drive back home. This makes commuting back and forth to Virginia unrealistic. Basically, with such a long commute, I wouldn't be able to work by the end of each week.

I guess I should plead for help on this! :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry: My "advice" was purely tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Sorry: My "advice" was purely tongue-in-cheek.


If this group can't help me on this I'm going to start thinking about selling my one year old handgun to a local gun shop. I'll probably lose money.

I guess if I call any of Maryland's government officials it will have to wait till next week.

Anyway, you were the person (a year ago last Jan or Dec) who kindly suggested that I buy the gun that I now own.

My original query to this group was to find a gun that I could legally own anywhere in the US. Being that there are 50 US states, I have to now move to a state with very strict gun laws!

I hope you accept my sincere thank you.

I have all week to decide how to proceed.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SelfDefenseNovice said:


> So, all I have to do is register my handgun? Do you know of an Internet link where I can do the registration?
> 
> Do you have a telephone number that I should also call?
> 
> ...


Do not store your firearm and ammunition in either Delaware or especially New Jersey. If you have a friend whom you trust in Virginia, ask him if he would be agreeable to storing your property. You can take your gun into Maryland but you are going to have to do some things to keep it there. I am not at all familiar with what those things are but I can offer a few websites for you to peruse to hopefully obtain the information you seek.

NRA-ILA | Maryland
http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/maryland.pdf

There are likely a few discrepancies between some of the websites probably because some may be more up to date than others so b careful and try to verify as best you can. As for seeking out an attorney, if you do this make sure the attorney you choose is sympathetic to your plight and is pro-gun. Otherwise you may receive information that is not altogether correct.

If you choose to sell your gun, consider a gun store which is willing to sell on consignment... unless you have a friend in Maryland who wants to buy your gun. Private sales in Maryland may have been affected by the new gun laws that went into effect last year.


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Do not store your firearm and ammunition in either Delaware or especially New Jersey. If you have a friend whom you trust in Virginia, ask him if he would be agreeable to storing your property. You can take your gun into Maryland but you are going to have to do some things to keep it there. I am not at all familiar with what those things are but I can offer a few websites for you to peruse to hopefully obtain the information you seek.


I don't know anyone well enough to ask to store my gun.



SouthernBoy said:


> If you choose to sell your gun, consider a gun store which is willing to sell on consignment... unless you have a friend in Maryland who wants to buy your gun. Private sales in Maryland may have been affected by the new gun laws that went into effect last year.


Should I sell my gun to:

http://pawnkings.com/sell/we-buy-guns/

Thanks,


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Maryland sounds worse than even NY.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SelfDefenseNovice said:


> I don't know anyone well enough to ask to store my gun.
> 
> Should I sell my gun to:
> 
> ...


I am not familiar with those folks but you might want to check them out on the web for reviews and opinions of their service. I do know one shop in Manassas that will take your gun on consignment and take a 15% commission from the sale. Another one in Warrenton (actually Gainesville) that will take a 10% commission but they don't have as much foot traffic so it could take a month or two for them to sell it.

What make and model is your gun?


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I am not familiar with those folks but you might want to check them out on the web for reviews and opinions of their service. I do know one shop in Manassas that will take your gun on consignment and take a 15% commission from the sale. Another one in Warrenton (actually Gainesville) that will take a 10% commission but they don't have as much foot traffic so it could take a month or two for them to sell it.
> 
> What make and model is your gun?


What are their telephone numbers and address? Can you send me this information via a private message. I'll call them but not make a decision till mid next week.

What should I do with my 100s of rounds of ammunition and 3 (extra) 7 round magazines? Are there any laws governing them that I should be concerned about.

I have a Taurus 1911 gun.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

As much as I'd hate doing so, were I in your situation I'd jump through the Maryland hoops and register and retain my gun. Even though you won't be able to take it with you when you leave home, at least you'll have it available there for self protection. That's a whole lot better than a ball bat behind the door. 

Think of it this way; yes you'll be living under the threat of your gun some day being confiscated by the state, but isn't that still better than voluntarily giving it up by selling it just to avoid the bureaucratic process that would allow you to (at least for now) retain your weapon ?


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Philco said:


> As much as I'd hate doing so, were I in your situation I'd jump through the Maryland hoops and register and retain my gun. Even though you won't be able to take it with you when you leave home, at least you'll have it available there for self protection. That's a whole lot better than a ball bat behind the door.


Where, specifically, do I go to register my 1911 handgun.

This is my best option. Since I work on a military base, it's hard to carry the weapon any how.

I'll call the state police next Monday and make inquiries.

Thank you,

Thanks,


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Philco said:


> As much as I'd hate doing so, were I in your situation I'd jump through the Maryland hoops and register and retain my gun. Even though you won't be able to take it with you when you leave home, at least you'll have it available there for self protection. That's a whole lot better than a ball bat behind the door.
> 
> Think of it this way; yes you'll be living under the threat of your gun some day being confiscated by the state, but isn't that still better than voluntarily giving it up by selling it just to avoid the bureaucratic process that would allow you to (at least for now) retain your weapon ?


He can carry it outside his home in a closed container* when going to a range or some other place (gun store, gunsmith, friend's home, etc). But you're right about just carrying it on his person at his pleasure. Maryland is NOT Virginia where you can leave your home with your sidearm on your person in full view without a permit of any kind (open carry is the nornal, i.e. natural/standard/default mode of carry in Virginia) and not have to worry about breaking any laws or running into problems.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SelfDefenseNovice said:


> Where, specifically, do I go to register my 1911 handgun.
> 
> This is my best option. Since I work on a military base, it's hard to carry the weapon any how.
> 
> ...


In early 2003, I carried an AR-15 and a handgun onto the Quanitco Marine. The guards inspected my rifle and handgun and let me pass on through the base into the town of Quantico (they didn't see and I had forgotten) the baby K-Bar knife in the car.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SelfDefenseNovice said:


> What are their telephone numbers and address? Can you send me this information via a private message. I'll call them but not make a decision till mid next week.
> 
> What should I do with my 100s of rounds of ammunition and 3 (extra) 7 round magazines? Are there any laws governing them that I should be concerned about.
> 
> I have a Taurus 1911 gun.


*SERIOUSLY*.............you should be doing your own leg work, vs. depending upon an internet forum to answer your questions. I've never lived in Maryland and never will. There might be others on this forum who have or know about Maryland's gun laws. But, you are getting second-hand info. from a total stranger.

I'm assuming that you are a responsible adult. Pick up a phone and start calling. Get the info. you want from a responsible and legitimate source. It just could save you a lot of trouble down the road.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> *SERIOUSLY*.............you should be doing your own leg work, vs. depending upon an internet forum to answer your questions. I've never lived in Maryland and never will. There might be others on this forum who have or know about Maryland's gun laws. But, you are getting second-hand info. from a total stranger.
> 
> I'm assuming that you are a responsible adult. Pick up a phone and start calling. Get the info. you want from a responsible and legitimate source. It just could save you a lot of trouble down the road.


This is the best possible advice.

Further, I see no reason why you should have to sell your pistol. It is legal to own, in Maryland as well as Virginia.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The major issue I have is firearm registration, if in fact I'm legally able to possess one in the first place. In my mind it's unconstitutional to have to register a personal possession with government that I have a constitutional right to posses. It's not a privilege as with obtaining a driver's license, but a right. Registration enforced by the government = a privilege to own. I suppose MD interprets this as lawful regulation. I do understand that it's the law of Maryland and thankfully I need not ever enter that state. I'd rather live under a bridge in a free state as opposed to living as a millionaire in a communist state which does not respect individual rights, just my principle. I likewise want to believe you need to re-register every 5 years or so which really would be icing on the cake.


----------



## 030201_sig (Apr 5, 2014)

Call the Sheriff in the County.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner:


> "I'd rather live under a bridge in a free state as opposed to living as a millionaire in a communist state which does not respect individual rights, just my principle."


The Democratic Party does not believe that the United States is a "Constitutional Republic" they believe in majority or mob rule. To them the Constitution is nothing more than an outdated historical document that they do not have to abide by or respect. Unfortunately in states where they are in control they are able to get away with it, and the majority of people who live there couldn't give a shit. That's why I'm so adamant about getting people who believe as we do to leave those terrible places and move to states that respect and abide by the Constitution which they are sworn to uphold. If states such as California, New York, New Jersey, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Maryland, Illinois etc. lose half their population to more conservative states they lose both congressional seats and electoral votes. We would never get stuck with another Black militant in the White House or possibly a radical feminist in the future. It is the president who gets to appoint judges to the federal courts including the Supreme Court, and these are lifetime appointments. Nothing can be more dangerous to our freedom and personal liberties than radical leftist judges who both don't believe in, and wish to destroy our "Constitutional Republic" from the bench. No matter what state we live in this will be the end of the United States as we know it, and there won't be a God damn thing that we can do about it other than an armed revolution. Our government knows this, that's why they are working diligently to abolish the 2nd Amendment, even if it has to be done incrementally. All one has to do is read some of the decisions that have come down from the bench that are clearly in violation of the Constitution which they are sworn to uphold. There are even some Supreme Court justices who have publicly stated that they look to foreign law when deciding cases. Ginsberg went over to Egypt and declared "I would not look to the U.S. Constitution, if I were drafting a Constitution in the year 2012. I might look at the Constitution of South Africa,". Yet she still remains on the bench.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

desertman said:


> denner:
> 
> The Democratic Party does not believe that the United States is a "Constitutional Republic" they believe in majority or mob rule. To them the Constitution is nothing more than an outdated historical document that they do not have to abide by or respect. Unfortunately in states where they are in control they are able to get away with it, and the majority of people who live there couldn't give a shit. That's why I'm so adamant about getting people who believe as we do to leave those terrible places and move to states that respect and abide by the Constitution which they are sworn to uphold. If states such as California, New York, New Jersey, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Maryland, Illinois etc. lose half their population to more conservative states they lose both congressional seats and electoral votes. We would never get stuck with another Black militant in the White House or possibly a radical feminist in the future. It is the president who gets to appoint judges to the federal courts including the Supreme Court, and these are lifetime appointments. Nothing can be more dangerous to our freedom and personal liberties than radical leftist judges who both don't believe in, and wish to destroy our "Constitutional Republic" from the bench. No matter what state we live in this will be the end of the United States as we know it, and there won't be a God damn thing that we can do about it other than an armed revolution. Our government knows this, that's why they are working diligently to abolish the 2nd Amendment, even if it has to be done incrementally. All one has to do is read some of the decisions that have come down from the bench that are clearly in violation of the Constitution which they are sworn to uphold. There are even some Supreme Court justices who have publicly stated that they look to foreign law when deciding cases. Ginsberg went over to Egypt and declared "I would not look to the U.S. Constitution, if I were drafting a Constitution in the year 2012. I might look at the Constitution of South Africa,". Yet she still remains on the bench.


Ah, a co-patriot, at least there are two of us.:smt1099 Patriot definition: a person who loves, supports, and defends his or her country and its interests with devotion. I just don't understand why any politician, the executive branch, judicial branch and legislative branch take an oath of office to support and defend the constitution and fail to do so with impunity.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It isn't really "mob rule."
It's Jeremy Bentham's Utilitarianism, exactly what the Constitution was supposed to prevent.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> denner:
> 
> The Democratic Party does not believe that the United States is a "Constitutional Republic" they believe in majority or mob rule. To them the Constitution is nothing more than an outdated historical document that they do not have to abide by or respect. Unfortunately in states where they are in control they are able to get away with it, and the majority of people who live there couldn't give a shit. That's why I'm so adamant about getting people who believe as we do to leave those terrible places and move to states that respect and abide by the Constitution which they are sworn to uphold. If states such as California, New York, New Jersey, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Maryland, Illinois etc. lose half their population to more conservative states they lose both congressional seats and electoral votes. We would never get stuck with another Black militant in the White House or possibly a radical feminist in the future. It is the president who gets to appoint judges to the federal courts including the Supreme Court, and these are lifetime appointments. Nothing can be more dangerous to our freedom and personal liberties than radical leftist judges who both don't believe in, and wish to destroy our "Constitutional Republic" from the bench. No matter what state we live in this will be the end of the United States as we know it, and there won't be a God damn thing that we can do about it other than an armed revolution. Our government knows this, that's why they are working diligently to abolish the 2nd Amendment, even if it has to be done incrementally. All one has to do is read some of the decisions that have come down from the bench that are clearly in violation of the Constitution which they are sworn to uphold. There are even some Supreme Court justices who have publicly stated that they look to foreign law when deciding cases. Ginsberg went over to Egypt and declared "I would not look to the U.S. Constitution, if I were drafting a Constitution in the year 2012. I might look at the Constitution of South Africa,". Yet she still remains on the bench.


Good writeup. Sandra Day O'Connor believed that the supreme court should take into consideration international law in its decisions. So just because a republican president nominates a justice does not guarantee that judge is going to adhere to the Constitution. Eisenhower nominated Earl Warren and you know how that panned out with prayer in public schools. There is absolutely nothing in the Bill of Rights than precludes public school prayer or religious displays on public property. Nothing. It ain't in there and I defy anyone to find it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It isn't really "mob rule."
> It's Jeremy Bentham's Utilitarianism, exactly what the Constitution was supposed to prevent.


Well you see, they get it in the People's heads that this is a democracy. How often do you hear people say that from TV taking heads to news anchors to congressmen to presidents to you name it. This ain't no democracy and thank God it isn't.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> "Sandra Day O'Connor believed that the supreme court should take into consideration international law in its decisions. So just because a republican president nominates a justice does not guarantee that judge is going to adhere to the Constitution."


I think it was also Breyer or was it Stevens who said he looked to foreign law to decide cases? I wasn't aware that O'Conner thought the same. You are correct regarding Republicans, it is no guarantee that they will nominate judges who uphold the Constitution. But it's a damn certainty that the Democrats won't. Republicans are our only hope, it's up to us to put pressure on that party to nominate "Constitutional Conservatives" instead of "Rino's" such as McCain, or Romney. They seem to be following the same path with Christie or Jeb Bush. Who the Hell are the Carl Rove's or Reince Priebus's to decide who our nominees will be? We should all contact the RNC at 1-202-863-8500 and tell them we're tired of this stuff of having "Country Club Republicans" deciding who our nominees are. Otherwise they will lose our support and continue to lose elections. Both parties do this by having their "Talking Heads" go on all the major news networks to push their favored candidates. This gives them name recognition and convinces the "useful idiots" that these people are the only candidates that are electable. I don't know about you but I'm sick of political dynasties, we don't need any more Bush's and we damn sure don't need any more of the Clinton's.



> "Well you see, they get it in the People's heads that this is a democracy."


When you convince enough people that we are a democracy, we will become a democracy by default, sadly we are on our way. The oppressive gun laws and other laws that have been passed in states ruled by Democrats are a prime example of this. The rights of the minority party have been trampled by majority rule. "Ill Duce" Cuomo declared that people who don't think like him are not welcome in New York State so he uses the full force of government to oppress them. If they upheld the principle that we are a "Constitutional Republic" the "Constitution" should have prevented this. The Constitution was designed to limit the powers of government. But that too is being trampled under the foot of oppression.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner:


> "I just don't understand why any politician, the executive branch, judicial branch and legislative branch take an oath of office to support and defend the constitution and fail to do so with impunity."


Because the vast majority of Americans have their heads buried in the sand and let them get away with it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> 
> I think it was also Breyer or was it Stevens who said he looked to foreign law to decide cases? I wasn't aware that O'Conner thought the same. You are correct regarding Republicans, it is no guarantee that they will nominate judges who uphold the Constitution. But it's a damn certainty that the Democrats won't. Republicans are our only hope, it's up to us to put pressure on that party to nominate "Constitutional Conservatives" instead of "Rino's" such as McCain, or Romney. They seem to be following the same path with Christie or Jeb Bush. Who the Hell are the Carl Rove's or Reince Priebus's to decide who our nominees will be? We should all contact the RNC at 1-202-863-8500 and tell them we're tired of this shit of having "Country Club Republicans" deciding who our nominees are. Otherwise they will lose our support and continue to lose elections. Both parties do this by having their "Talking Heads" go on all the major news networks to push their favored candidates. This gives them name recognition and convinces the "useful idiots" that these people are the only candidates that are electable. I don't know about you but I'm sick of political dynasties, we don't need any more Bush's and we damn sure don't need any more of the Clinton's.
> 
> When you convince enough people that we are a democracy, we will become a democracy by default, sadly we are on our way. The oppressive gun laws and other laws that have been passed in states ruled by Democrats are a prime example of this. The rights of the minority party have been trampled by majority rule. "Ill Duce" Cuomo declared that people who don't think like him are not welcome in New York State so he uses the full force of government to oppress them. If they upheld the principle that we are a "Constitutional Republic" the "Constitution" should have prevented this. The Constitution was designed to limit the powers of government. But that too is being trampled under the foot of oppression.


Yep, we pretty much are on the same page with all of this (as if you didn't know). I like people such as Allen West who doesn't tow the accepted line. Trey Gowdy, representative from South Carolina, impresses me but I don't know enough about him to make a real assessment.

I want a strong and pretty strict Constitutionalist in the white house. Someone who reveres our founding documents and takes to heart their oath of office. I want someone who is going to pause and say, "Wait a minute. This bill doesn't quite pass muster with the Constitution. Go back and make the necessary changes to make sure it does before you send it to my desk".

I don't think that is asking too much. In fact, we should be not only asking but demanding a hell of a lot more. But our numbers are deliberately and rapidly being diluted to the point of insignificance. Personally, I would rather see this nation awash in blood with its cities under conflagration, in open armed rebellion than to see it become what many in our national government wish it to become.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> " I like people such as Allen West who doesn't tow the accepted line. Trey Gowdy, representative from South Carolina, impresses me but I don't know enough about him to make a real assessment."


Alan West is a great American and possesses the leadership abilities that this country desperately needs. Trey Gowdy is also a great American and a man of principles, Louie Gohmert from Texas is another, Jeff Sessions, Mike Lee from Utah. Then of course we have Ted Cruz who is probably one of my all time favorites. Can't forget the women, we have Starr Parker, Michelle Bachman, Michelle Malkin, and Laura Ingraham just to name a few. I'd love to see a debate between Laura Ingraham and our former secretary of state "Da Bitch". Unfortunately with the exception of Ted Cruz whom the mainstream media despises, none of them are running. Overall though I think Alan West is the most presidential and electable and I would be proud to have him as our president, we just have to get him to run.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner:


> "Ah, a co-patriot, at least there are two of us."


 Thank you denner, there are many of us. I'd venture to say that most if not all who post on this forum are. We just have to get more people motivated and educated to take back this country and return it to the principles that it was originally founded upon. How to do it is an open question. We can start by putting pressure on the Republican Party, as disappointing as they have been, no matter how you look at it they are our only chance. The Democratic Party is Hell bent on destroying this once great nation, they want as many people as possible to be dependent on government so they can control and enslave them. The people who vote for them are just too damn stupid and lazy to realize it. So we end up with a Black Militant as president and one of the most corrupt politicians that ever walked the face of the earth as senate majority leader. Then they have Leland Yee, state senator from California and one of the nations leading gun control advocates, arrested for arranging illegal arms sales to under cover FBI agents posing as Chinese gang leaders. Some of these weapons were fully automatic weapons and shoulder fired missiles, and would more than likely be used against Americans. Before that "Fast and Furious", same thing only orchestrated by the White House and Attorney General and Black Panther sympathizer Eric Holder, to bolster their efforts for additional gun controls. It's unbelievable that our own government would deliberately sell arms to criminals that would be used against it's own citizens to use as a case for more gun control and the abolition of the 2nd Amendment. If they can get away with that, just think of what else they can do. Yet the mainstream media for the most part remain silent. To them, that scoundrel Christie's shenanigans regarding "Bridgegate" warrant non stop coverage to this day. We should do all we can to boycott any media outlet that selectively reports the news or makes the news to suit their agenda. This is nothing more than propaganda. CNN's ratings are plummeting and they were forced to not renew the contract of that "Slimy Limey" Pierce Morgan. If enough of us stop watching these networks maybe they'll get the message or go out of business. We can also petition their advertisers, and not buy their products. We have to do something and can not let this kind of bullshit go on.


----------



## Threeband (Apr 7, 2014)

I found this thread through a discussion on the Maryland Shooters forum, MdShooters.com.

I'd like to address some of the OP's concerns, but first I'll say anyone looking for solid information about anything relating to guns and shooting in Maryland should check out that forum. Along with some standard internet BS there is a LOT of reliable information there, if you'll search or ask.

Anyway, I was surprised that the OP was thinking of selling his only handgun to avoid registering it. 
Why do that? That's just what they WANT you to do!

I recommend to the OP that you BUY more handguns if at all possible before you move here. Yes, you'll have to register them under the new law that just went into effect on October 1, 2013. But at least you will have them, (until they come to confiscate them, anyway!). In Virginia, you can buy as many as you can afford with no waiting. Buy them now if possible!

Under the new law, a handgun purchaser must have a Handgun Qualification License (HQL) to PURCHASE a handgun. You do not need the HQL to possess, and you don't have to renew the HQL when it expires in 10 years. But you need it to buy a non-C&R handgun. To get the HQL, you have to be fingerprinted (!!!), pay $50 (I think), and either certify that you already own a handgun, or else take some sort of approved training class. It sucks monkey balls.

Frankly, I and many others are in no hurry to get the damn HQL. I have a pretty good heap of handguns already, more than I shoot, to be honest. For the time being, I can get C&R handguns (exempt from the HQL, and also exempt from registration for 03 FFL holders. I may never get the HQL. I hope we can overturn the law (lawsuit is pending), or I can escape to Free America someday, but that's me.

The OP will have to get the HQL if he ever want another non-C&R handgun in Maryland, which is why I recommend he buy in Virginia if possible. Yes, he'll have to register his handguns within 90 days. It's a simple form at the State Police Barracks. But he will not need the HQL to own, possess, or use his handguns. It's just needed to buy them.

Transport is not a huge big deal. No, you may not routinely drive around with a handgun in your car. There is a list of destinations I'm too lazy to look up now, but it's generally going somewhere to shoot, or to the gunsmith, or of course, dog obedience class. Yes really. You weonder why I always drive around with a Labrador Retriever in the back seat...

Anyway, the law does not say you must drive directly to the range without stopping, or any such nonsense. People will say you have to, but Maryland law does not say that. People have taken guns to work, gone to the range at lunch, and had their guns stolen from their cars later, and the police never batted an eyelash when taking the report. It's not illegal, but you want to watch your six leaving the range (true anywhere).

Forget about getting a carry permit for the time being. Maybe next year...

Magazines. The new law changed our old 20 round limit to 10 rounds. That's the only change, 20 to 10. It's not quite as bad as it sounds, because the restriction only applies to buying, selling, or transferring ownership within the state. It is perfectly legal to drive to Pennsylvania, Delaware, Virginia, or West Virginia, buy as many 30, 40, 100 round mags as you want, and bring them back for your personal use. Legal to own, legal to possess, legal to transport, legal to use. You just can't give them, sell them, or buy them in-state. Just yesterday I transported three rifles, including an AR15, and two pistols to the range loaded down with 12, 17, 20, and 30 round mags, spent several hours shooting, all perfectly legal and not problematic.

Guns must be unloaded during transport, but strictly speaking, it is legal to have an unloaded gun on the seat next to you, with a loaded magazine right next to the gun. If it's a handgun, it would have to be in "a case or enclosed holster", and you'd have to be going to dog obedience class, but by the letter of the law, it would be legal. DO NOT DO THAT! Keep the guns out of sight, preferably in the trunk, and don't get pulled over. If you do, don't volunteer anything to the officer. I almost never get pulled over (had a brake light out last year), and have never been asked about weapons or guns.

But seriously, forget that rubbish about selling your pistol. Buy at least one more! Then suck it up, and register the things.

Then there are a few popsitive things you can do.

Join Maryland Shall Issue 
https://marylandshallissue.com/

Help us fight back against the rotten, corrupt little weasels that misgovern this state.

In this one-party state, the elections are pretty much settled in the democrat primary. Consider registering as a Democrat In Name Only (DINO) and voting against the incumbent in the June primary.

Stop by the Maryland Shooters Forum and met like minded people. Not only can we tell you about the laws, but about places to shoot, and even information about Aberdeen and Harford County.

And we'll tell you, if you can handle the commute, try to live in nearby Pennsylvania.


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

I called the Maryland 0state police barracks. And, I had to leave a message on a trooper's desk.

I found the following site.

https://www.mdsp.org/Organization/S...andRegistration/Registration/NewResident.aspx
How do I determing the following for my gun: type, barrel length, finish, and country of origin?

New Resident 
As part of the Firearms Safety Act of 2013 effective October 1, 2013, a person who moves into Maryland with the intent of becoming a resident shall register all regulated firearms with the Secretary of the Maryland Department of State Police within 90 days after establishing residency.
The new resident registration shall include the make, model, manufacturer's serial number, caliber, type, barrel length, finish, and country of origin for each regulated firearms. The registration system is accessible online through MyLicense.
The electronic registration fee will be $15, regardless of the number of firearms registered.

Thanks,
It seems to be straight forward with their link and the required information.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SelfDefenseNovice said:


> ...How do I determing the following for my gun: type, barrel length, finish, and country of origin?...


Type: M1911 clone
Barrel Length: 5"
Finish: (This one you have to find for yourself. Look at your gun.)
Country of Origin: Brazil

(BTW: All of this information should be found in the instruction pamphlet which came with the gun.)


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Type: M1911 clone
> Barrel Length: 5"
> Finish: (This one you have to find for yourself. Look at your gun.)
> Country of Origin: Brazil
> ...


Thanks,


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Type: M1911 clone
> Barrel Length: 5"
> Finish: (This one you have to find for yourself. Look at your gun.)
> Country of Origin: Brazil
> ...


The following says that the country of origin for the Taurus 1911 is the United States.

M1911 - Gun Wiki

Also, the gun's manual doesn't say that the type is M1911 clone. The manual says PT 1911.

I guess the finish must be blue because the only possibilities in the manual are: Blue stainless steel, duo-tone, and golden trim and my gun looks black.

Again Thanks,


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

denner said:


> Ah, a co-patriot, at least there are two of us.:smt1099 Patriot definition: a person who loves, supports, and defends his or her country and its interests with devotion. I just don't understand why any politician, the executive branch, judicial branch and legislative branch take an oath of office to support and defend the constitution and fail to do so with impunity.


because all politicians are only interested in reelection, and because of that they generally support the most popular positions on any issue........ gets them more votes when they are up again. The only way to cure this is to install term limits in all federal, state and local elected offices.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SelfDefenseNovice said:


> The following says that the country of origin for the Taurus 1911 is the United States.
> 
> M1911 - Gun Wiki
> 
> ...


Well, at least I've caused you to do your own research for a change.

"M1911 clone" is merely a generic term for the type of pistol you own. Obviously, I couldn't know exactly which one you have. (Taurus makes several.)
Taurus is a Brazilian company. Maybe your pistol was assembled in the US, but it's made of Brazilian parts.

At any rate, you now see that all of the information that you need was already in your hands.


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

As of today, my Taurus 45 handgun is registered with the Maryland State Police. It took only 1 day to register it online. The registration site says my license is active. It comes with a license number and certification date (today).

Next, I plan to go to the local shooting range.

Thanks for helping me do this


----------



## Hersheyboy (Jul 18, 2015)

Live in Delaware, close to where you will work and they have much more friendly gun laws.


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Update: I've been living in Maryland for a year and a half. 

I go to the shooting range once a month which is usually always empty. If I remember correctly, at most, there has been only one (or two) other shooting lanes occupied while I was there. It's a nice place to practice.

They do require a long form to be filled out each time: name, state id which they do look at, and the usual facility things. They ask to see my ammo if I don't purchase any.

I've never been stopped by the police. I've seen them frequently though, but that may be because there are a lot of police cars parked (about 20) a quarter of a mile away from the shooting range.

SelfDefenseNovice


----------

